# WANTED FOR THE ROBBERY AT CRG & MARAVIA



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Are you allowed to tell us how you found out it was him. and did you get any or all of your gear back?


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

We have recovered 3 of the 4 boats stolen and a few additional random items however there is still a TON of gear in his possession or maybe missing is a better word. We cannot share how we found out it was him but we know it was. We will let the police do their work catching him! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

Search this guy on google. He's got a bit of a rap sheet - I saw one for contempt of court and one for attempted strangulation. Not sure if he was convicted of these, however. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

SpeyCatr said:


> Search this guy on google. He's got a bit of a rap sheet - I saw one for contempt of court and one for attempted strangulation. Not sure if he was convicted of these, however.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


He has a lot longer wrap sheet than that sadly... and to be so dang young BUMMER! https://www.idcourts.us/repository/partyResults.do


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is another "action" shot!


http://thumbs.mugshots.com/gallery/images/27/38/Joshua-Blair-Manley-mugshot-37578527.400x800.jpg


----------



## jmcdannel (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks like he was arrested on 1/11.
https://adasheriff.org/webapps/sheriff/reports/


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

jmcdannel said:


> Looks like he was arrested on 1/11.
> https://adasheriff.org/webapps/sheriff/reports/


Nice!


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

jmcdannel said:


> Looks like he was arrested on 1/11.
> https://adasheriff.org/webapps/sheriff/reports/


And he bailed out in 2 hours time! He is still on the loose, we are waiting for the local police to make their move. NIGHTMARE FOLKS! Don't start celebrating yet and keep your eyes peeled for items he still may be trying to sell. Thank You All


----------



## jmcdannel (Apr 22, 2009)

Well in that case, I guess we all just have to wait for the wheels of justice to slowly turn.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

jmcdannel said:


> Well in that case, I guess we all just have to wait for the wheels of justice to slowly turn.


Right Josh.... it is in GCPD's hands now!


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Ya western justice perhaps would have been better.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

They updated his mug shot. Do you think he still has stolen gear in his possession?


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

who they hell let him bail out? Our Idaho judges are probably among some of the most worthless in the country.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

The VIIIth Amendment to the US Constitution entitled him to bail. As other portions of that sacred document entitle him to a fair trial and a fair process, including an attorney, before we can lock his ass up. 

This guy may go to prison, he may go to jail, he may be put on probation for some offense and be sentenced to prison or jail for others. If he's convicted he will be ordered to pay the damages caused by his crimes, wither directly to Cascade or to their insurance company. But he's not getting a life sentence for this and he's not getting the death penalty.

Cascade is a great company and we should all support them and rally behind them. Be careful not to buy their property, call the cops if you suspect that someone is trying to sell you Cascade's stuff, but this Idiot Felon isn't getting the death penalty for stealing $30K worth of gear.

If you don't shop with Cascade regularly, consider sharing some of your patronage with them this year to help them recover financially. 

Idaho Judges might well be the worst in the world, I've never been to Idaho. But the worst judge in the word would have denied a person bail when they are still presumed innocent.

If he jumps bail, that frequently triggers a mandatory consecutive prison sentence just for the bail jumping.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

buckmanriver said:


> They updated his mug shot. Do you think he still has stolen gear in his possession?


Yes he does, we know this to be true it is not an accusation... still waiting for the Garden City PD to step up and wrap this up!


----------



## idaho_h2o (May 5, 2005)

My experience with trying to get justice for property crimes was not great. 

For the record, I'm not suggesting any other action but I wouldn't have high hopes of getting justice through the judicial system. I had an expensive item stolen as a gov't employee and had difficulty even getting a call returned to find out the status of the case. I even did some leg work and found the stolen item. Couldn't even get the police to go check it out.

Generally a fan of law enforcement but in this case they seemed to have bigger fish to fry and didn't seem that interested in chasing stolen items. I'm guessing they have such a low percentage of successfully finding stolen stuff they just don't make it a priority.

Agree on supporting Cascade though! I'd never bought anything directly from them until this year. I've made several purchases so far including a boat and dealt with some of the nicest folks there. No attitude or bs, which can be a bit rare in a lot of outdoor oriented retail nowadays.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

idaho_h2o said:


> Agree on supporting Cascade though! I'd never bought anything directly from them until this year. I've made several purchases so far including a boat and dealt with some of the nicest folks there. No attitude or bs, which can be a bit rare in a lot of outdoor oriented retail nowadays.


I will not comment on our judicial system as my personal opinion is not relevant to this case nor is it bright and shiny. I will address the above comments though, thank you so much for your support, we really appreciate it and I am more than happy to hear you have had a good experience with us! We truly adore what we do and our River Family, you are our FAMILY  It looks like this is going to be a phenomenal boating season in Idaho WAHOO!!! The faster we can move forward from this unfortunate event the better right? Let's start doing some Spring dancing!! 

Keep it Right Side Up,
Renee


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

To be clear: Don't buy their Stolen Property. Purchasing from them is an excellent idea.


----------

